# WHY the UK?



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Why is it everyone wants to move to the UK? I made this mistake years ago and am still here after 7 years but what I can tell you is that it is not nice. Weather is poor and housing/food/drink is far too expensive.


----------



## Maya (Apr 11, 2007)

I think the UK has a lot to offer in terms of ability to get employment and progress a career. The UK is steeped in history, culture, music, theatre and the arts. It also has beautiful countryside, beaches, mountains and valleys as well as stunning architecture. It is the founder of democracy and has a tolerant society.

As for the weather, I love the variety and the rain can be quite refreshing!

So, I can see lots to come to the UK for.


----------



## LostAgain (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, you've survived seven years, so either you can't hate it that much or you can't be bothered to move. There must be something, whether it is work or another person/people.

I was born here and I love the country.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Everyone at some point or another is dissatisfied in life, whatever causes those things is directly related to how you view where you live, what you do, and who you do it with. So take it for what it is which is an opinion, and everyone else can live how they want.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

I've been here (unintentionally) for almost 6 years. While I hate that summer doesn't last long and it rains an awful lot - I like to remind myself why it rocks to be over here:

same job, more money than back home
proximity to Europe - you can't head to Rome for the weekend from Sydney!
diversity, culture and history

So, cheer up - it's June and summer is scheduled for a weekend this year!! Yay!!


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks - having lived over here for 6 years I'm still finding more and more things I like. I'm recommending that people should move north - it's not grim, honest!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

One of the pluses is that the pound is so strong. If you could manage to save even what seems like a little bit of money in the UK, it will spend like a fortune in a lot of other places.

When I was younger I really wanted to move to London in the worst way. The city really does have an amazing mix of attractions all in a relatively compact space. Then prices went up, the housing boom hit, the dollar sank, and I will never be able to afford to even visit at this rate.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

I have to respond to the weather comment. I'm from Seattle. There's something wrong with the weather here?!

Honestly, if it wasn't for the buildings and the way people talk (including my husband) I wouldn't know I'd left my original home.

I have a friend back in southern California who has a hard time understanding this too. She keeps asking me how I can stand living somewhere that's so cold. I keep telling her it's exactly the same as Seattle. This is what I've lived with all my life. But she just doesn't seem to get it.

How good or bad the weather is depends upon where you came from. Brolly? Who needs a brolly? I _like_ rain! Although I do look forward to that weekend of summer predicted by smcquie.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> I have to respond to the weather comment. I'm from Seattle. There's something wrong with the weather here?!
> 
> Honestly, if it wasn't for the buildings and the way people talk (including my husband) I wouldn't know I'd left my original home.
> 
> ...


I may have been wrong about summer actually coming this year... oh well, never mind they sell loads of funky wellington boots over here - so best grab a brolly (or not in Penguin's case!) and enjoy it! I can't work out why Peterc is still here if he really hates it so much! Not asking him leave (as if I could) but Peter - tell us what stops you going 'home'.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

No, don't tell me you could be wrong about that weekend of summer! We just bought a house in Hastings and I'm looking forward to sitting at our garden table and watching our fish pond for two days without a monsoon going on around me!


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> No, don't tell me you could be wrong about that weekend of summer! We just bought a house in Hastings and I'm looking forward to sitting at our garden table and watching our fish pond for two days without a monsoon going on around me!


Ahhhh well, ummm,  you never know... grab yourself some wellies/galoshes/gumboots (not sure what you guys call them!) and a big glass of Pimms! The south has better weather traditionally anyway - you'll definitely get a few nice days in, but the predictions aren't great this year. 
Well done on the property purchase!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Just saw the weather forecast on TV. Did they really say they're expecting two months worth of rain - TODAY?! 

Oh now, this really is getting to be like Seattle. I'm gettin' scared.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

eek! forecast is terrible!

According to the BBC:
"The outlook for July is also unsettled with more rain at times, the BBC Weather Centre says. Others predict the wet weather will continue into September and beyond. "

AND BEYOND!
I'm on MSN if you need moral support!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

I only have the Yahoo thing. Hubby travels a lot and we talk on Messy while he's away - like right now. California for crying out loud. Sunshine. I've heard of sunshine. It sounds bright.

I'm helping to organise a benefit for MacMillan Cancer Support in late August. I booked all the musical performers. Got a lady coming out all the way from Cincinnati. I guess I better tell her to bring a brolly.


----------



## dean (Jul 24, 2007)

ales is one of the smallest and most beautiful countries in the world. The wonder of Snowdonia in North Wales, the wonderful beaches of the Gower Coast in South Wales and the quiet tranquility of Mid Wales. The people of Wales are renowned the world over as the friendliest people in the world, no exaggeration!
The capital city of Cardiff is one of the fastest growing cities in the world, vibrant,thrilling, exciting, Then you've got the nightlife, restaurants and shopping, there is no better.
If you enjoy sports or any leisure activities of any kind, and to any level, Wales can cater for it.
If you wish to purchase property the prices are so reasonable you'd be amazed.
Take a closer look and be prepared to be amazed!


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

dean said:


> ales is one of the smallest and most beautiful countries in the world. The wonder of Snowdonia in North Wales, the wonderful beaches of the Gower Coast in South Wales and the quiet tranquility of Mid Wales. The people of Wales are renowned the world over as the friendliest people in the world, no exaggeration!
> The capital city of Cardiff is one of the fastest growing cities in the world, vibrant,thrilling, exciting, Then you've got the nightlife, restaurants and shopping, there is no better.
> If you enjoy sports or any leisure activities of any kind, and to any level, Wales can cater for it.
> If you wish to purchase property the prices are so reasonable you'd be amazed.
> Take a closer look and be prepared to be amazed!


Dean - agree, Wales is very nice - but why are you pasting this on every thread?


----------



## dean (Jul 24, 2007)

mistake on my part, i think i got first user syndrom!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

I haven't visted Wales yet, but if it's worth posting its beauty repeatedly, maybe I should get myself over there!


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

dean said:


> mistake on my part, i think i got first user syndrom!


Ah, nevermind - you'll get the hang of it. Welcome, by the way!


----------

